# French Motorhome Parking being restricted



## witzend (Jun 1, 2022)

I've posted a couple of times That Camping Car Parks are behind a lot of parking being barriered off to motorhomes
see the link for full explanation
https://www.motorhomingfrance.co.uk/post/stay-at-the-aire-or-move-on
-----


----------



## chyperie (Jun 1, 2022)

Interesting, just about to ask about that. Noticed a comment somewhere else that someone couldn't find a legal parking space after travelling 150km along the coast from Belgium!


----------



## chyperie (Jun 1, 2022)

Would I be right in thinking that if there isn't a "Camping Car Park" in an area, the old rules still apply?


----------



## TJBi (Jun 1, 2022)

chyperie said:


> Interesting, just about to ask about that. Noticed a comment somewhere else that someone couldn't find a legal parking space after travelling 150km along the coast from Belgium!


What were they driving?





						Détail de l'aire 31993
					

Aire de services camping-car




					www.campingcar-infos.com
				








						Détail de l'aire 3855
					

Aire de services camping-car




					www.campingcar-infos.com
				








						Détail de l'aire 28133
					

Aire de services camping-car




					www.campingcar-infos.com
				








						Détail de l'aire 28133
					

Aire de services camping-car




					www.campingcar-infos.com
				



for starters, all between the Belgian border and Calais.


----------



## chyperie (Jun 2, 2022)

TJBi said:


> What were they driving?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, don't know what they were driving. Thanks for the links


----------



## Snapster (Jun 2, 2022)

Last year, communes on the south west coast of Brittany started banning overnight parking in a lot of their coastal aires and stated they would be providing alternate parking. There was a huge outcry at this decision from users and clubs. I don’t know how all this was resolved but note that on the aires apps we use, people have been parking at these sites again. ( they have left positive reviews)


----------



## witzend (Jun 4, 2022)

Snapster said:


> Last year, communes on the south west coast of Brittany started banning overnight parking in a lot of their coastal aires and stated they would be providing alternate parking. There was a huge outcry at this decision from users and clubs. I don’t know how all this was resolved but note that on the aires apps we use, people have been parking at these sites again. ( they have left positive reviews)


Since this was mentioned I remember reading that a French Camping Car organisation had challenged it in the courts but I've not been able to find their site again since


----------



## iandsm (Jun 5, 2022)

chyperie said:


> Would I be right in thinking that if there isn't a "Camping Car Park" in an area, the old rules still apply?


Yes, I think so, and I also think the French motorhomers will do as they always do and just carry on regardless, and good luck to them


----------



## TJBi (Jun 5, 2022)

witzend said:


> Since this was mentioned I remember reading that a French Camping Car organisation had challenged it in the courts but I've not been able to find their site again since


Probably the Comité de Liaison du Camping-Car. https://www.univdl.com/category/reglementation/


----------

